# my first scraps :D



## rinaldss (Dec 29, 2014)

this was long night for me as a beginner, im pretty happy and excited about this but i want to hear your thoughts.
and if you want to know this was my first scraping experience and only from old stuff i found at home so please dont laugh


----------



## necromancer (Dec 29, 2014)

congratulations !!
you can start a collection or do small amounts as acquaintance tests.

and we never laugh at at gold scrap, its all good !


----------



## rinaldss (Dec 29, 2014)

necromancer said:


> congratulations !!
> you can start a collection or do small amounts as acquaintance tests.
> 
> and we never laugh at at gold scrap, its all good !



yeah im still thinking about method to use because i have seen in youtube different ones and don't know wich would be best one for me  :?:


----------



## Shark (Dec 29, 2014)

Forget youtube for now, unless you see it posted here. Study the forum here for a while and you will find detailed information on how to work with what you have. Use the small amounts to work on the acquaintance tests is good advice, they will be found in Hoke's book. As for laughing, what I started with wasn't much more than that, so I won't be laughing. I just started a lot of 2 ounces of pins today as a test. Not likely to recover it as normal, but I am checking sensitivity of my stannous chloride, (new materials for making it) and breaking in some new glassware.


----------



## rinaldss (Dec 29, 2014)

Shark said:


> Forget youtube for now, unless you see it posted here. Study the forum here for a while and you will find detailed information on how to work with what you have. Use the small amounts to work on the acquaintance tests is good advice, they will be found in Hoke's book. As for laughing, what I started with wasn't much more than that, so I won't be laughing. I just started a lot of 2 ounces of pins today as a test. Not likely to recover it as normal, but I am checking sensitivity of my stannous chloride, (new materials for making it) and breaking in some new glassware.



Well ok i wil forget about youtube, and start reading more, but can i ask one little question? could you please send me a link or something about were should i look for silver because i know it's there somewhere but i can't find it and i can't find post about it


----------



## rinaldss (Dec 29, 2014)

can't believe what i found in my old digital tv box :shock:


----------



## necromancer (Dec 29, 2014)

you will find that some newer parts (home audio / video) has very thin flash plating.

0.003 g per pound or less, the bigger the parts the more base metal

i will upload some photos later


----------



## Shark (Dec 29, 2014)

I would start by reading the sections data, and types of PM scrap, particularly paying attention to the entire Basics section on the main page. Reading through the Silver section can be of help if silver is your main concern as well. This is an old forum with many years of information on it, and can be quite over whelming at times, but it has a lot of information to offer.


----------



## rinaldss (Dec 29, 2014)

Shark said:


> I would start by reading the sections data, and types of PM scrap, particularly paying attention to the entire Basics section on the main page. Reading through the Silver section can be of help if silver is your main concern as well. This is an old forum with many years of information on it, and can be quite over whelming at times, but it has a lot of information to offer.



ohhh THANK YOU this was really hopeful i finaly found that there is help for noobs like me 
this forum is so big that it is hard to find something, but thats not bad thing it is good and usefull for me and everyone who needs any help


----------



## jason_recliner (Dec 29, 2014)

Rinaldss,
I've tried processing small amounts too and I encourage you to do so. It's great to try your methods. You'll see the reactions and get to acquaint yourself with all the colours you can expect, and your washing, incinerating and testing techniques.
Be aware that your losses are proportionally higher in tiny batches. But on the upside, they can save you from even bigger losses in a large batch if you were doing it wrong.


----------



## necromancer (Dec 29, 2014)

here are some 24k gold plated BNC connectors for at home entertainment systems, you can run these all day for weeks and get a gram of gold (maybe)
original retail price = $300.00 for 50 pieces

better sold as bnc connectors for $5.00 for 50 pieces then to remove the gold from 10,000 pieces


----------



## rinaldss (Dec 30, 2014)

jason_recliner said:


> Rinaldss,
> I've tried processing small amounts too and I encourage you to do so. It's great to try your methods. You'll see the reactions and get to acquaint yourself with all the colours you can expect, and your washing, incinerating and testing techniques.
> Be aware that your losses are proportionally higher in tiny batches. But on the upside, they can save you from even bigger losses in a large batch if you were doing it wrong.



i will start trying but first i wuld like to get all right stuff i need to do so.
and thank you for encouraging me.


----------



## rinaldss (Dec 30, 2014)

necromancer said:


> here are some 24k gold plated BNC connectors for at home entertainment systems, you can run these all day for weeks and get a gram of gold (maybe)
> original retail price = $300.00 for 50 pieces
> 
> better sold as bnc connectors for $5.00 for 50 pieces then to remove the gold from 10,000 pieces



so it's better to put them in one box and forget about them for some time.
one new thing for me to learn which should i put in box and which should i take for gold 
thank you for helping me


----------



## nickvc (Dec 30, 2014)

The point necromancer is making is that although many items may have gold plate the value of the item if resold can be higher than the gold value.

Edited for spelling.


----------



## rinaldss (Dec 30, 2014)

nickvc said:


> The point necromancer is making is that although many items may have gold plate the value of the item if resold can be higher than the gold value.
> 
> Edited for spelling.



well yes, but for new guy like me who doesn't know much and just started learning it is hard to know which i should put in box and collect for selling and which for gold recovering.


----------



## nickvc (Dec 30, 2014)

You can check what others are selling things for on eBay..


----------



## solar_plasma (Dec 30, 2014)

At least in Germany they pay way over what it is worth on ebay. A really strange phenomenon.


----------



## jason_recliner (Dec 30, 2014)

rinaldss said:


> nickvc said:
> 
> 
> > The point necromancer is making is that although many items may have gold plate the value of the item if resold can be higher than the gold value.
> ...


Things with a high volume to surface area ratio. Large amounts of time and acid are required to consume all the base metals.

Gold plated BNC plugs, for example.


----------



## g_axelsson (Dec 30, 2014)

jason_recliner said:


> Things with a high volume to surface area ratio. Large amounts of time and acid are required to consume all the base metals.
> 
> Gold plated BNC plugs, for example.


That is why such items usually ends up in a sulfuric acid reverse plating cell.

Göran


----------



## necromancer (Dec 30, 2014)

g_axelsson said:


> jason_recliner said:
> 
> 
> > Things with a high volume to surface area ratio. Large amounts of time and acid are required to consume all the base metals.
> ...




i tried about 100 of the bnc connectors in a cell with clear sulfuric acid, i didn't see any colour change at all.

100 of those bnc's would be about 4 cups + or -


----------



## jason_recliner (Dec 30, 2014)

g_axelsson said:


> jason_recliner said:
> 
> 
> > Things with a high volume to surface area ratio. Large amounts of time and acid are required to consume all the base metals.
> ...


Is that a process you'd recommend for newbies, who've not yet mastered AP/AR?


----------



## g_axelsson (Dec 30, 2014)

jason_recliner said:


> g_axelsson said:
> 
> 
> > jason_recliner said:
> ...


No, I'm not recommending it for anyone that haven't mastered the basics in refining, but there are more than one person that reads these threads and someone that is searching for "Gold plated BNC plugs" will find and read this post. I don't see any wrong in mentioning a good way to deal with something. We recommend newbies to read Hoke and as an example she mentions the Miller chlorine process. something only larger refineries are equipped to handle.

If someone wants to use the sulfuric cell then they need to do some research and then it will be clear what the dangers are with that process. There is no need for me to write of all the errors since I never wrote how to do it, I only added a name on a process that can be used for searching the forum and that is what we want people to do.

Göran


----------



## necromancer (Dec 30, 2014)

to make myself very clear......

i studied this forum for about 2 years before i started recovering & refining gold or other PM's
i did try some small amounts but screwed that up  so kept reading.

then my next try processing ceramic cpu netted me a ounce of gold.

your gold items will not go anywhere, if you just jump in blind the only thing that will vanish is your time & money.

get some good small stackable plastic containers and store all your separated stuff in them, there is not only gold, silver & palladium to make money from off electronics

the big money to be made by a home recycler is reselling usable items.

old computers have, DVD read/write drives, hard drives, ram, motherboards. all can be tested & resold
you will make a 50 times more then the scrap value. selling at wholesale prices.

always think outside of the box. it's not a good idea to collect beer cans & melt them into a ingot when you can get 5 cents for each beer can at the beer store.


----------



## jason_recliner (Dec 30, 2014)

Göran,
I totally didn't see anything wrong with mentioning it either. I perhaps worded my post badly by posing it as a socratic question instead of a statement for rinaldss. So I apologise if that appeared upstartish.


----------



## g_axelsson (Dec 30, 2014)

jason_recliner said:


> Göran,
> I totally didn't see anything wrong with mentioning it either. I perhaps worded my post badly by posing it as a socratic question instead of a statement for rinaldss. So I apologise if that appeared upstartish.


Then we totally agree. No hard feelings, mate. 8) 

Sorry for being a bit oversensitive, reading it now I don't understand why I reacted the way I did. Maybe because I've been under a lot of stress the last week because of a project that was needed to finish today. We made it with some last time alterations to fix a problem with a power supply and the measurement system is sitting in a container on it's way to Ghana... with one hour to spare.

Göran


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Dec 30, 2014)

g_axelsson said:


> the measurement system is sitting in a container on it's way to Ghana... with one hour to spare.
> 
> Göran


Göran,

They didn't promise to pay you in 99.9% pure, 22kt gold, did they? WAWA!  :lol: 

Just kidding my friend. 8) 

Dave


----------



## g_axelsson (Dec 30, 2014)

FrugalRefiner said:


> g_axelsson said:
> 
> 
> > the measurement system is sitting in a container on it's way to Ghana... with one hour to spare.
> ...


No, they didn't. I'll see if I can find some for you if I have to go on a service trip.
Special prize for you my friend!

:mrgreen: 

Göran


----------



## joekbit (Jan 1, 2015)

rinaldss said:


> this was long night for me as a beginner, im pretty happy and excited about this but i want to hear your thoughts.
> and if you want to know this was my first scraping experience and only from old stuff i found at home so please dont laugh



I would never laugh. Your stuff looks about like mine when I started. I had some WYFY boxes, old cell phones, glucose meters and so on. Watched way too many you tube videos just doing a piece here and there. Then I saw Geo on you tube and he had a link to this forum. Now the real learning has started. I went through all the form intro stuff, downloaded Hokes book, read it 3 times and still read it. I finally have all the *"right*" equipment for a basic start up and now have 6+ grams of powder that I am currently keeping wet. I just feel better having it that way. 

Right now I'M waiting for my Buchner filter and some sodium silicate to build my melting furnace. With all that being said good luck.


----------

